# I had a pet for about 5 hours!



## PapS (Jun 14, 2013)

The pet was a fledgling sparrow. My cat had caught it and I took it from her (she stared at me maliciously for a while). I put it inside a small kennel (I have never owned birds so no birdcage) with some branches, a teacup plate with water and some breadcrumbs and left for work (the poor thing was terrified, it just kept still on a branch like a ball, couldn't even grab the branch properly with its talons). I came back some time later and...it had eaten all the breadcrumbs, drank water, pooped (made a mess too) and was hopping around so I set it free (it bolted out immediately after I took out the branches). It flew away from my yard and flew well so I'm hoping it will be fine.


----------



## shanu303 (Jun 14, 2013)

you did a really great job rescuing and giving aid to that poor little bird..... the earth exists because of great people like you


----------



## luvpetz27 (Jun 14, 2013)

Great job!!


----------



## kathyth (Jun 14, 2013)

Story of the day!
Great job!


----------



## Vickie (Jun 14, 2013)

What a nice story to start of the late morning with.  The bird should be absolutely fine unless it find another cat and didn't learn its lesson.  However, birds are much smarter then most give them credit for.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jun 14, 2013)

That is great! I wouldn't have known what to do!


----------



## Laura (Jun 14, 2013)

good job.. next time. try to do seed and not bread.. its not that great for them... 
but you did well! more then some people would have done!


----------



## haidao88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Great job!!!! Thumbs up , we tried to rescue a sparrow once but we didn't know that the eye had an infection and somehow the next morning ants were eating out that eye while the bird was alive... We ended up washing it up but had to put it down because it was barely moving anymore 


My tortoise Peach hates apples
Mario loves Peaches 
0.0.2 redfoot


----------



## mctlong (Jun 14, 2013)

Yay! I'm so glad this story ended well (well, for everyone except the cat.)


----------



## PapS (Jun 15, 2013)

Didn't have any seeds in the house and since I have seen sparrows eat breadcrumbs I thought it was better than nothing. But next time I'll give seeds if I have them...

Also, ouch, poor sparrow with the eye infection. A friend of mine had to do a similar thing with some of her kittens. Because her mum didn't wash their eyes they failed to form and sockets were empty so they were put down...

Thanks for all the nice comments!


----------



## pam (Jun 15, 2013)

Great job


----------



## Dar's mum (Jun 15, 2013)

Well done! You've done a great job!!


----------



## jax7271 (Jun 16, 2013)

Great job...it's nice to hear such a happy ending sometimes...


----------



## PapS (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks! But I think my cat is traumatized now and it's affecting her hunting ability, she hasn't brought any birds since that incident


----------

